# Opinions Please - Sherkston Shores Or Koa In Niagara



## Sayonara

As some are aware we made plans for 6 days at Sherkston Shores. After reading some more reviews im wondering if the Niagara KOA would be a better choice / location. The indoor pool would be nice if it gets a little too cold outside.

Please share any opinions or experiences with each.

Thanks!


----------



## wolfwood

Sayonara said:


> As some are aware we made plans for 6 days at Sherkston Shores. After reading some more reviews im wondering if the Niagara KOA would be a better choice / location. The indoor pool would be nice if it gets a little too cold outside.
> 
> Please share any opinions or experiences with each.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, there. We were at both within the last month, although only at the KOA overnight so we didn't even see the amenities, let alone use them ...and it was a Canadian holiday weekend so the place was FULL!

The KOA is in town. In fact, on approach, we had trouble imagining where there might be a campground tucked into the commercial stuff. Surprisingly, its there. A little oasis in the middle of civilization. Once you're IN the CG, there really is little to remind you of how close the city streets really are. I'm sure all the normal KOA-stuff is there and there are others on here who frequent it so they can speak to those details better. The sites are under the trees (not between them) and close. Not only are the sites close together (side to side) but, what might otherwise be a pull-thru site, was turned into 2 back-in sites...one from each direction. We happened to have a large family tent & a car behind us, so our slide out looked over the tent...but others looked directly into (maybe 1" away) the back of another RV







Our first thought was that this isn't standard practice and was done to accommodate more campers for a holiday weekend ... but there were utility hook-ups on both ends of the sites. We don't have kids to keep entertained ... and ALWAYS prefer to be far away from civilization ... and didn't need a place close to the local attractions for easy access ... and we were only there for an overnight stopping place ... so it was no big deal but it is not were we would choose to go for a week. Not if there was a chance of the CG being full, anyway. That being said, however, the sites are heavily shaded and all the area attractions are close by and easily accessible. And, as you said, the indoor pool could be a big plus.

Sherkston Shores is big!! Definately more like a community than a nice, quiet, little CG. There's lots of biking and walking but LOTS of car traffic, too. GolfCarts seem to be a standard and they are everywhere - they even rent them on premises! (some have been known to have races ... even what looked to be a demolision derby







although I think the kids loved it and the respective dads made BIG points for being "cool" - ok, maybe just with me). But there is lots to do right there at the CG and it doesn't feel so big until you venture away from your sites. It is a little confusing to get in and around (seems that the 1-way roads were always going the WRONG way to get where we wanted to gp) and, at least the section we were in, is in FULL SUN - NO TREES - anywhere close by. Other areas didn't look like that so shade may be available. It was 100* the day we set up/dropped Puff and no way to get out of the sun. During the rally - it POURED! And the wind did blow pretty strongly. But - without the trees - as soon as the skies stopped raining (it did do that now and then), there also wasn't any dripping The CG is right on Lake Erie tho .... ergo: potential of BIG wind or gentle "sea breeze" and some great water fun. The reservoir, in the CG, is equally as nice with a nice beach. I believe there was another beach available too - so LOTS of swimming & boating opportunity! Again, we didn't go to the sites but I believe they would have been equally as easy to get to....just a little further away.

I think it boils down to what you're looking for and what kind of environment you like. Either way, if you've never been to the area and will be spending [some] days seeing the sights - you are bound to have a great time. There is soooooo much to see and do. Even just driving through downtown Buffalo to take in the architecture is a site, in itself.

Hope this helps. Whichever way you decide, I know you'll have a good week!


----------



## Sayonara

Thanks for the comparrisson. I like the sound of both. currently our site is #12 on the beach at the quarey lake at Sherkston. i didnt realize how close to everything the KOA was until i looked in to it more. The good thin is we will be ther during the week so hopefully either place will be quiet.


----------



## 3athlete

Although I had a great deal of fun at Sherkston, I wouldn't return there. It was too crowded for my taste, sites were on top of each other (we were in the 3rd row from the beach at the quarry). The staff is all kids, teenagers and 20 somethings and there were positively no rules to speak of. Golf carts were flying everywhere and cars, and kids. It was just not my idea of camping.

My kids had a blast on the water slides, I loved the quarry...soft sandy bottom, cool water, no waves or icky things floating.

We enjoyed our stay, mostly because of the company, not the campground.

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Sayonara

3athlete said:


> Although I had a great deal of fun at Sherkston, I wouldn't return there. It was too crowded for my taste, sites were on top of each other (we were in the 3rd row from the beach at the quarry). The staff is all kids, teenagers and 20 somethings and there were positively no rules to speak of. Golf carts were flying everywhere and cars, and kids. It was just not my idea of camping.
> 
> My kids had a blast on the water slides, I loved the quarry...soft sandy bottom, cool water, no waves or icky things floating.
> 
> We enjoyed our stay, mostly because of the company, not the campground.
> 
> Just my humble opinion.


Thanks Clare ! Thats good info....


----------



## luv2camp

We stayed at Riverside Park on the Niagara River (on site SEW 25). While the site wasn't spacious, I didn't feel like I was on top of the people next to me. What made this campground PERFECT for us was the location and views from the front of the campground. To get to the falls, it was a BEAUTIFUL 15-20 minute drive along the Niagara River. I don't like to be in the thick of things like the KOA is. Riverside was close enough to get to everything we wanted yet quiet enough to take a break from it all. A public beach on Lake Erie was 30 minutes south (not far from Sherkston shores).

While there, we drove thru Sherkston Shores and the KOA and still felt we made the right decision on staying at Riverside. If we ever get back, we'll stay at Riverside without a doubt.

If you want more info, feel free to PM me!


----------



## mike

I was debating on sending this because Thor did such a good job with the rally, We had a great time with everyone and it was awesome to meet other outbackers. That being said, unless there was another rally there, WE WILL NEVER, NEVER GO BACK THERE AGAIN. There was a warning sign at the beach about swimming due to high amounts of e-coli. When it was raining we were almost run over and splashed by a car that did not even bother to slow down as he passed us. Numerous golf cart incidents. Above all this is the only campground out of seven thousand miles of camping that in there welcome packed had an insert that said please lock up your alcohol due to teenagers. It seemed there was alot of underage drinking. There were a few pluses, I guess the water park was fun but we never made it there because we did the fall one day and left the next due to the rain. They did have some good activities for my 3 y.o. during the rain which my dw and 3 y.o. did while i packed up. I guess its all what u like but this was not a good park for us.


----------



## battalionchief3

Lock up the boose....golf cart incidents....teenagers......hmmm







they might just be related.


----------



## Sayonara

Im getting the feeling there is a trend here. based on some of your feedback and other reviews i have read there certainly is a common theme. 
hmmmm....


----------



## NJMikeC

I would got the KOA or a place right next to it called Camppark. Neither looks too pretty but they are very convenient if you want to head to the town often. Short drive or better yet a shuttle bus picks you up and drops you off at the entrance of the campground. Way, way better then driving and paying for parking!


----------



## Sayonara

I think we are leaning towards switching to the KOA. We will miss the proximity to the beach and the kids love to fish but maybe we will make a trip to the beach. The indoor pool at the KOA could be nice since it looks like the temps will be in the 60's.


----------



## luv2camp

Did you check out Riverside Campgroun on the Niagara river? The kids could fish off a little dock in the river. They don't have an indoor pool, but it's a much prettier location than the KOA. And if you are willing to put up with the TINY sites at the KOA, then you can put up with the small sites at Riverside. I never had a problem with driving in on the parkway and finding parking in town. Someone suggested parking by the Casino for $5 instead of the $20 by the falls. I don't remember parking being that expensive. I'm thinking more like $10, but I could be wrong. I TRY not to think about money too much while on vacation.

From the campground - 
The falls (and town) are a pretty 15 minute drive up the Niagara parkway. 
The public beach on lake Erie is 30 minutes south.

Just a thought.


----------



## Thor

Hi

We have camped now 3 times in the Niagara region

King Waldorf - Tied in with Marineland (Main reason we stayed because you get a discount and very close)
Bissell's - Rally
Sherkston's - Rally

Each campground have there psoitive and negatives depending on your needs and planned activites.

King Waldorf - Small sites very (Cannot opening awning and have a campfire). Great place to stay if you are palnning spending most of your time anyway from the campground and are using your camper for a place to sleep and have breakfest. Close to Marineland and the falls.

Bissell's - About 15min from the downtown core of Niagara just off Lundy's Lane. So far my favourite. Large walkin pool - Big enough that they take the kids on jet ski rides in the evening. Sites aren't bad and a pretty campground (turns, hills etc) Staff bent over backwards to help. Good for spending a day relaxing, fishing or just reading. Close to Tim Horton's and Niagara Falls. I will stay here again. So far my favourite

Sherton's - Is more resort type - Huge, lots to do if you have kids. Golf, Tennis, pools, water slides, party area etc. Golf carts are a must. They are everywhere, I have never seen anything like it....To be cool you need the Hummer lookalike carts. The sites near the by the water are small but close. The other site are more camping like but further away. I think a great spot for a rally but I would not camp there again...nothing is wrong with Sherkstons, it is just over the top for my taste.

Bissell's gets my vote followed by Sherkston. I will never stay at King Waldorfs again. The 1st 2 are far better.

Thor


----------

